# Bass Cranks



## dampeoples (May 15, 2007)

Here are some more, Z-man asked for some Bass cranks now that the spawn is here.


----------



## cjensen (May 16, 2007)

What type of crankbait bodies are those? They look really good, bet they look great when the eyes are attached. If somebody (me) wanted some cranks in that bass color would I send you the bodies I wanted painted or do you sell them? 
Thanks,
Craig


----------



## dampeoples (May 16, 2007)

There it is cleared, with another version.

Those are Lucky Craft Rick Clunn copies, what kind of body were you wanting painted? I steer far, far away from some styles, such as bodies with stickers on them, for instance!


----------



## cjensen (May 16, 2007)

Well I have a few of the LC RC 1.5's & 2.5's in colors that I dont use...baby bass sure would look nice on those. When you say Rick Clunn copies what do you mean? Thanks by the way.
Craig


----------



## dampeoples (May 16, 2007)

Best as I can tell, these are the 1.5 copies, but now that I look again, they look like a different bait. I found one bait called a Combat that one of these resembled as well. I'm not up on my Japanese baits! They sell a lot of LC copies, such as the sammy and pointer as well, hard to keep them all straight 

Let me know on the others, I'd be happy to paint them.


----------



## cjensen (May 17, 2007)

That would be great! I'm gonna hold off for a little while just to see if I can find the LC RC's on sale somewhere. That way I could send more than 3 or 4. How much do you charge.
Thanks,
Craig


----------



## dampeoples (May 17, 2007)

OK, no problem, Jim keeps up with the sales, he might know when they go! I do them for $8 with existing hardware, $9 for new (oval split rings if they fit, SS otherwise, and Triple Grip trebles, BLN, Bronze or Red), plus return shipping.


----------



## dampeoples (May 24, 2007)

Another set


----------



## Jim (May 24, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Another set



I'll take 1 of those poppers and cranks! Serious! Let me know how much!


----------



## dampeoples (May 24, 2007)

You can get one out of next round, these are gone 

Which of which, there's two different poppers, and two different cranks. What color eyes? (gold/silver/chart/red), hook? (red, black nickel, bronze) The 'green' or the 'brown' bass?


----------



## Jim (May 24, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> You can get one out of next round, these are gone
> 
> Which of which, there's two different poppers, and two different cranks. What color eyes? (gold/silver/chart/red), hook? (red, black nickel, bronze) The 'green' or the 'brown' bass?



all 4!


----------



## cjensen (May 24, 2007)

The new batch looks sweet!


----------



## cjensen (May 24, 2007)

My tax return showed up...finally...and the Lucky Craft RC's went on sale on BPS. I think some of those in baby bass would look pretty nice......


----------



## dampeoples (May 26, 2007)

Killer man, just let me know 

I went crazy with my tax return, but my only hobby is fishing/fishing related, so that was easy  

Damn the bills!!


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Killer man, just let me know
> 
> I went crazy with my tax return, but my only hobby is fishing/fishing related, so that was easy
> 
> Damn the bills!!



DP,
Me too! This is my only hobby! The only one I truly stuck with since I was a little kid.


----------



## dampeoples (May 31, 2007)

Here's more, another style out in front:


----------



## Anonymous (May 31, 2007)

They are all amazing! You are a talented guy. Keep it up. =D>


----------

